# Help with a corner bead install



## Theebigguy (Nov 19, 2021)

I do know a tad about drywall my best friend was a great interior finisher.. I am remodeling a walkway which is about 7ft across..It used to have a wood china cabinet built into half of it.. After removing the china cabinet the 7ft span which is 18" wide was not close to being straight.. So the only way this new 7ft opening would look correct was to attach a bottom piece of drywall and float it out till it was close to level.. How would one attach a corner bead and finish it to the corner in the picture? Thanks in advance for any help... And no I cant ask my friend he passed away a couple years ago


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

im not sure what your asking here. you should be able to remove that sheet under the drop and already have a corner.?


----------



## Theebigguy (Nov 19, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> im not sure what your asking here. you should be able to remove that sheet under the drop and already have a corner.?


As I said above a china cabinet built into this overhang has been removed... The entire 7ft span is not level by 1/2' or more...So I attached the drywall..Floated it out to make it now level...My question is how would anyone finish this edge..


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

so whats in the picture just got mud globed on it to float out a 1/2" difference? if so thats hack as it gets. if i was called in to look at a job like that i would turn around and walk out. you just dont do stuff like that. 

you wont have a nailer on top for metal you will have to use that tape on crap. it doesnt even look like you removed the bead that was there and just hung over it? 

if you had bad framing it should have all been removed and fixed correctly.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Theebigguy said:


> I do know a tad about drywall my best friend was a great interior finisher.. I am remodeling a walkway which is about 7ft across..It used to have a wood china cabinet built into half of it.. After removing the china cabinet the 7ft span which is 18" wide was not close to being straight.. So the only way this new 7ft opening would look correct was to attach a bottom piece of drywall and float it out till it was close to level.. How would one attach a corner bead and finish it to the corner in the picture? Thanks in advance for any help... And no I cant ask my friend he passed away a couple years ago
> View attachment 41716


That is quite curious with the offset in the ceiling and all. Why not use a hack saw to remove the old corner bead that you have sheetrocked over and put a new piece of coer beadver everything? And why didntyou laminate the entire ceiling to level it all out?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It's hard to answer this question. I don't know how much skill you have as a drywaller. Wouldn't it be easier to buy a drywall sheet and a stick of corner bead and joint compound rip off the corner bead demo the drywall then cut the drywall to size and screw it in? Level the corner bead use mesh tape on the joints and angles and mix and apply the joint compound. It would take what like 4 hours tops if you don't mind the finish being done with a bag of quick dry joint compound.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Shelwyn said:


> It's hard to answer this question. I don't know how much skill you have as a drywaller. Wouldn't it be easier to buy a drywall sheet and a stick of corner bead and joint compound rip off the corner bead demo the drywall then cut the drywall to size and screw it in? Level the corner bead use mesh tape on the joints and angles and mix and apply the joint compound. It would take what like 4 hours tops if you don't mind the finish being done with a bag of quick dry joint compound.


I was assuming the two ceilings were at different elevations. Originally a cabinet had seperated the two different offset ceiling heights. The corner which has been covered should have been removed before the next lamination of sheetrock. Best bet is to drop all ceilings down to the same height. But if he wishes to cut corners, remove tho buried piece of corner bead. Prefill and tape the edge joint. Then place a corner bead over the whole mess. Probably a small very small vertical piece of corner bead is needed at the three way corner.


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

Flat tape it and get a good tape on bead from a drywall company, not Home Depot.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I agree, HD materials are crap, get your supplies from a drywall supplier.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Theebigguy said:


> I do know a tad about drywall my best friend was a great interior finisher.. I am remodeling a walkway which is about 7ft across..It used to have a wood china cabinet built into half of it.. After removing the china cabinet the 7ft span which is 18" wide was not close to being straight.. So the only way this new 7ft opening would look correct was to attach a bottom piece of drywall and float it out till it was close to level.. How would one attach a corner bead and finish it to the corner in the picture? Thanks in advance for any help... And no I cant ask my friend he passed away a couple years ago
> View attachment 41716


Wide paper faced corners should do the trick. Apply with heavy mud.


----------



## austinwoh (12 mo ago)

Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..

[Smoner]


----------

